# Other > DWD Book Club >  Week 1: Room by Emma Donaghue

## Suzi

This is the first book chosen. 

This book could be triggering... 




> _Jack is five. He lives with his Ma. They live in a single, locked room. They don't have the key._
> 
> _Jack and Ma are prisoners._
> 
> _Room by Emma Donoghue is an extraordinarily powerful story of a mother and child kept in isolation, and the desire for, and price of, freedom._


_

_

----------


## Suzi

Intro thread started - this is my thoughts hence double posting! 

Have a copy on it's way to me which should be here by mid/end next week. Am looking forward to starting it. Looks gripping!

Anyone else joining in with this one?

----------


## Paula

I am, and have started to reread it to remind myself of the nitty gritty. Shall I collate some book club questions to discuss?

----------


## Suzi

OO yes please  :O:

----------


## magie06

I've asked Gerry to have a look online for me. I'd love to read this one.

----------


## Jaquaia

I got my copy from amazon magie

----------


## OldMike

Collating now we're getting technical  :O: 

I've a copy of Rooms on order from a big online retailer (guess who) it should arrive on Tuesday £6.47 inc P&P not sure if it's my sort of book not being a bookworm but I'll give it a try.

----------


## Suzi

I love that so many are going to join in whether it's your type of book or not! Hooray!

----------


## OldMike

I'm up to page 17 and I like the style of writing, mum and Jack don't appear to leave the room (if so why?) yet they must get food from somewhere and they have TV, I suppose it'll become clear later. I'm trying not to give away the plot here, do I even know the plot!

----------


## Jaquaia

Keep reading Mike. It will soon become clear

----------

OldMike (09-05-18)

----------


## Paula

Exactly, it will all become clear, very soon  :):

----------

OldMike (09-05-18)

----------


## Flo

Judging by the Intro and the bits read, it smacks a little of the film 'The Others'-Nicole Kidman was it? what a twist in the tale that was! but I'm intrigued....might even get it myself! That is if Amazon haven't run out!

----------


## magie06

My copy is due to arrive at the weekend. Looking forward to having a good read with my feet up.

----------


## OldMike

> Judging by the Intro and the bits read, it smacks a little of the film 'The Others'-Nicole Kidman was it? what a twist in the tale that was! but I'm intrigued....might even get it myself! That is if Amazon haven't run out!


Don't worry Flo I'll sell you my copy when I've read it  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

I'm up to page 37 and starting to get an inkling of what might be happening.

----------


## S deleted

No spoilers!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Suzi

My old neighbour posted me a spare copy she had and it arrived this morning... I'm gripped already!

----------


## Suzi

How's everyone going with this? 
I'm at p113 and think that Jack's Mum is so creative, imaginative and trying so hard to give him the best of everything. She's a real heroine I think...

----------


## Paula

I loved reading it for a second time - I think its one of those stories you can read over and over again. Ma was incredible, Im not sure I could have kept Jack as happy as she did.

At what point shall I post discussion questions?

----------


## Suzi

How's everyone else doing with it?

----------


## Jaquaia

Not restarted it yet, not had chance with my essay and being away.

----------


## magie06

I hope to start it tomorrow.

----------


## Suzi

Yay!!!

----------


## magie06

Oh my goodness, I'm really hooked. I'm on page 236 and only started about 12 today.

----------


## Paula

Im not surprised!

----------


## Suzi

It's addictive..

----------


## OldMike

> Oh my goodness, I'm really hooked. I'm on page 236 and only started about 12 today.


Page 236 wow I started 5 days ago and am only on page 47 mind you I didn't do any reading on Saturday and Sunday  :O:

----------


## magie06

That was a great book. So well written from beginning to end.

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm finishing Dirk Gently then digging it out.

----------


## Suzi

OK I've finished it! No spoilers from me, but wow....

----------


## OldMike

Still on page 47 haven't picked it up in a week as I lead such a dynamic life  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I just don't have the social life you have!  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

I've misplaced my copy...

----------


## Suzi

Oh no! I've promised to lend my MIL my copy, or I'd send it up to you!

----------


## Jaquaia

It can only be in my room!!! But it's gone walkies, along with 2 bags, a necklace my brother bought me for my 21st and a brooch! I can remember it quite well though  :): 

Wonder if I have a ghost with good taste....

----------


## Paula

Come on you lot! I want to talk about it!

----------


## OldMike

I've read another 10 pages, boy am I a slow reader at this rate I'll be lucky to finish by Christmas.

----------


## Suzi

We could do another thread with chat about it?

----------


## OldMike

> We could do another thread with chat about it?


That's an idea then those who've finished the book can then chat about it it should have a spoilers note added so those who haven't completed the book can avoid it until they've read it.

I'm on page 57 and it was over a week since I last read it so took me a while to get back in to it, hence only 10 pages yesterday.

----------


## Jaquaia

I still can't find my copy so reading 'Me After You'

----------


## Paula

> We could do another thread with chat about it?


Good idea. Ive got some discussion questions ready for starters so will start that thread shortly, if all agree

----------

OldMike (27-05-18),Suzi (27-05-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Yep!!!

----------


## Jaquaia

I'VE FINALLY FOUND MY COPY!!!!!!  :(party):

----------


## Paula

Yay!!

----------


## Suzi

Hooray!

----------

